# Bitchy



## LaurenJ (Jan 3, 2009)

I come on hear pritty much everyday but its getting to the point where its annoying me coming on cz some of the people on here are soooo bitchy and just snap instead of giving help like whats its for

is it just me thinking this or has anyone else found this?

i keep finding people who have asked for advise and infomation just getting soo much stick 

its suppost to be for people sharing things which they are interested in not who can score the most points in an argument


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

yes,
seems like everythings up for debate on here!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

been a member here for four years, in fact i think i am member no 13! and its always been like it, the main characters seem to change every 9 months or so.. (guess when schools over?) but the general feel of it stays the same... you cant keep your leo on sand or it will die instantly.. yes it will, no it wont... etc, etc, But if you cut through all that point scoring stuff you might just get a serious question answered by someone who knows what they are actually talking about! so its not all bad!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It's because some people come here and ask questions about such topics that really should have been thought through before purchasing a certain pet. Exotics are not like cats and dogs, they require you to spend a good deal of time reading up on what is involved in the care of such a pet. Doing so will ensure that you buy the correctl environment and food and supply the correct care. That way when something goes wrong you know that it is serious rather than due to the fact that you as an eejit have not been supplying UV for the last 6 months and are now wondering why your bearded dragons legs have turned to jelly!!

Also a lot of people just lately seem to come here, beg and plead for help when they pet is on the brink of death and expect strangers to be able to cure it instantly when what they really should be doing is making an appointment at the nearest vets!!

Marina


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

everyone complains about me...no one likes me, i get called all the names you can think of...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Numpty



Marina


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

cooljules said:


> everyone complains about me...no one likes me, i get called all the names you can think of...


 
Oh shut up you self absorbed attention seeking idiot.






















JOKE

:lol2::flrt:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Numpty
> 
> 
> 
> Marina


thats tame for me lol


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sparkle said:


> Oh shut up you self absorbed attention seeking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i quite liked that until i saw the joke at the bottom....on another post earlier i managed to make a long post and make some points without it turning into a slanging match, and not said one bad word (unless it was needed) even with screaming crippling back ache, too many meds etc....usually makes me a grumpy sod that does!!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


> everyone complains about me...no one likes me, i get called all the names you can think of...


aww bless ~ my OH says the same things ......................
so I hug him an squeeze him an lurve him ........... then he tells me too bugger off and go sort out the reps :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Most the time, its coz wierdos come on asking advice about basic care and it annoys people thats all . . .


Who do you thinks Bitchy, ? i want names :whistling2:


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

i think that stephenie191 is a bit of a wrong un lol.


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

and that sparkle i not even going to comment on lol :gasp:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen you use the caps lock button alot Stephenie :whistling2:

But ye..... internet + annonimity does tend to create jerks xD
(not aimed at you Stephenie =P )


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

cooljules said:


> i quite liked that until i saw the joke at the bottom....on another post earlier i managed to make a long post and make some points without it turning into a slanging match, and not said one bad word (unless it was needed) even with screaming crippling back ache, too many meds etc....usually makes me a grumpy sod that does!!


 

i find my pain relieving meds make no difference to the fact i am an opinionated, outspoken, condescending, fluff-bucket... who can never decide on whether she should be Sharp but Blunt.. or Blunt but Sharp..

ho hum.. life eh???


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

boromale2008 said:


> and that sparkle i not even going to comment on lol :gasp:


 
no please do.. I havent had an arguement here for OH at least 36 hours...

Im slipping :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

OrigamiB said:


> I have seen you use the caps lock button alot Stephenie :whistling2:


I LOVE me capslock ! LMAO!

No somtimes you need it to be heard around here lol

I think i'm firm but fair :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

sparkle said:


> no please do.. I havent had an arguement here for OH at least 36 hours...
> 
> Im slipping :lol2:


i am sure nic will be along to change that shortly. lol.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> I think i'm firm but fair :whistling2::lol2:


 
Id pay good money for that :whip:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

sparkle said:


> Id pay good money for that :whip:


I think i am . . . 

read ALL my posts then we'll talk . . . :whistling2:

LOL

No, i'm not nasty. Opinionated but never fell out with no one so i can't be that bad :2thumb:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Bitchy???? This forum???? Noooooooooooooooo, I disagree....

As for you Cool Jules and Sparkle, well you two are just the most upity, disagreeable, pussy cats that I have ever encountered......purr purr....

So there....


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

LaurenJ said:


> I come on hear pritty much everyday but its getting to the point where its annoying me coming on cz some of the people on here are soooo bitchy and just snap instead of giving help like whats its for
> 
> is it just me thinking this or has anyone else found this?


It depends whether you read "blunt talk" as "being bitchy" and "snapping" as opposed to "they're telling things like they see it, and because you can't see them smile, shrug, their expression or their body language, you don't know whether they're being nasty or just saying the facts."

Granted, there are people who like to "poke the bear to make it mad" and there are people who read for all the "trainwrecky goodness".


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we hate everyone on here esp that sparkle, bosscat and sleepyd i mean they come on here and think they know everything lmao











group hug :whistling2:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Theses Forums Got To Make You Laugh..My OH Posted On Here Last Night (A Stupid Question) And Got Pissed When He Got A Stupid Answer!! I Love It!!! :flrt:

x
x
x
x


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

wacky69 said:


> we hate everyone on here esp that sparkle, bosscat and sleepyd i mean they come on here and think they know everything lmao
> 
> group hug :whistling2:


ere watchit or I'll start talking fancy again :Na_Na_Na_Na:
got to say though that that Bosscat an Sparkle scare the sh*t out of me sometimes :gasp: lol


they're lubberly really


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

sleepyd said:


> ere watchit or i'll start talking fancy again :na_na_na_na:
> Got to say though that that bosscat an sparkle scare the sh*t out of me sometimes :gasp: Lol
> 
> 
> they're lubberly really


Boo!!!!!


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes you will post a question, and then you get really nasty messages back! Sometimes, they should re-read their posts, and ask them selfs wether it is ok, or wether it is nasty


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Boo!!!!!












no fair I wasn't ready :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Posted by someone ages ago, but I'v always thought it sums up this forum perfectly...

*How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb? *


1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed 
14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently 
7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs 
1 to move it to the Lighting section 
2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section 
7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs 
5 to flame the spell checkers 
3 to correct spelling/grammar flames 
6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid 
2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp" 
15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct 
19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum 
11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum 
36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty 
7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs 
4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's 
3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group 
13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too" 
5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy 
4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?" 
13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs" 
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Posted by someone ages ago, but I'v always thought it sums up this forum perfectly...
> 
> *How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb? *
> 
> ...


thats so true lol!!


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> *How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb? *
> 
> 
> 1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::2thumb:
I love this its stunning (i admit to copy and pasting on a non rep forum). Its so true and can i be the lurker?

On a serious note i can see both sides. Some questions are really stupid and it is irrisponsible to buy a rep without a clue i can understand why people go OTT and snap. On the other hand the mistake has alredy been made and bitching at noobies will only slow down how quick they learn how to actually care for their animals. Keeping reps is a learning process even when you research mistakes will happen( myself included) surely how they are corrected is the important part.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Honestly though the Q's people ask is stupid, 

do i need a heat bulb for my beardie?

is my gecko ment to have 12 legs?

blah blah blah x


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Basic questions for basic people! :lol2:

I always find it annoying when people as questions for stuff which is written on just about EVERY caresheet in existence! xD
Stuff like..... what temperature? What size viv? etc etc.....

If people can find this site then surely they can locate the nearest search engine? =P

:bash:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

x.froggy.x said:


> Yeah, sometimes you will post a question, and then you get really nasty messages back! Sometimes, they should re-read their posts, and ask them selfs wether it is ok, or wether it is nasty


 

I agree at times people can fly off the handle for no reason but thats life.. some peole can be overly harsh when frankly theres simply no reason to.. I have seen that and we can ALL be guilty of it on OR off forum..

HOWEVER....

the problem with what you suggest is.. I dont have the same sensitivity as other people.. If you ask a stupid question such as...

My lizard hasnt ate for 3 weeks and wont drink water and its poo is green... 

and I suggest ( or anyone suggests taking it to vet) the reply often is...

NO I cant afford it.. or no i dont like vets

... then a stupid reply deserves to be treated calmly at first but if the person insists on being a poor keeper asking ridiculous questions to avoid feeling they need to treat their animal correctly or take it to vet then frankly I dont care whether they BEGIN to see my nasty side...

Animal cruelty from negelect is apparant daily on this forum.. many of these threads the poster simply wants reassurance NOT to take the animal for vets cheks or to be told AWWWW dont worry your reptile is fine just give it a little cuddle.. Ive spent hours week after week sometimes helping just ONE forumite with multiple animals with mupltiple issues only to be lieds to.. said they have been chekced at vet when they havent ( and yes ive called vets at times to double check various things when something is approaching serious animal neglect and bordering on cruelty)... with serious problems such as suspected crypto or underfeeding towards extensive anorexia.... 2 deaths then 2 weeks later trying to sell all their sick collection of leos on classifieds.. ( and thats only ONE example theres plenty more over the years ive been here..) NO WONDER some of us get mad... I and others take time out to help only to have that to deal with.. 

that deserves blunt honest answers.. and if they cant handle it then they should take a look at their idiotic neglectful animal husbandry and give their own darn selves a kick up the arse.. this an ANIMAL forum.. not a lets-hug-people-no-matter-how-they-keep-their-animals forum

All that said I can often be calmed down by the offer of Cadburys caramel... that bunny has such a soothing voice... :whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I agree at times people can fly off the handle for no reason but thats life.. some peole can be overly harsh when frankly theres simply no reason to.. I have seen that and we can ALL be guilty of it on OR off forum..
> 
> HOWEVER....
> 
> ...


Have you seen this thread?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/285391-help-needed-dragons.html

Im mr nasty on there.....but i dont care.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sparkle, I never tire of reading your posts. On most occasions I have no need to post because you have already said it all first.
There is nothing wrong with being blunt because this forum is not the place to diagnose your animals. It is not the place to seek treatment.
I also agree that nothing annoys me more than people asking really BASIC questions. If you can navigate your way to this forum then you can find Google. It is just laziness.
To all you blunt RFUKers keep it up.
There is no need to start an arguement for no reason - when someone is asking for a little advice but when an animal is at risk there is no point in sitting around and kissing each others butts.
I like the fact that the morons on this forum are called out - named and shamed - because personally I prefer to know this stuff. So I never buy or sell to them and put any other animals at risk.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> Sparkle, I never tire of reading your posts. On most occasions I have no need to post because you have already said it all first.
> There is nothing wrong with being blunt because this forum is not the place to diagnose your animals. It is not the place to seek treatment.
> I also agree that nothing annoys me more than people asking really BASIC questions. If you can navigate your way to this forum then you can find Google. It is just laziness.
> To all you blunt RFUKers keep it up.
> ...


am i a moron?:flrt:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Not at all! Just read that dragons thread and I can't say I wouldn't have said the exact same thing.
I had a rescue beardie who unfortunately had to be PTS and the day he poohed blood - you own't find a post on this forum - cos I spent the whole day making arrangements to get him to a vet. Yeah I had to travel over an hour there and back, and I don't drive but it was the best thing to do. If only his original owner had considered it.
(I meant the morons that can't look after their animals!)


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

LaurenJ said:


> I come on hear pritty much everyday but its getting to the point where its annoying me coming on cz some of the people on here are soooo bitchy and just snap instead of giving help like whats its for
> 
> is it just me thinking this or has anyone else found this?
> 
> ...


I think a lot of users read a post and think it's bitchy but probably don't have as much 'inside information' (for want of a better phrase) about the OP or the circumstances surrounding the question so someone reads it as bitchy when it actually isn't... it's just blunt and to the point because that poster has probably reached the end of their tether with the OP as they've tried to help them so many times either via pm, msn or whatever. 

I don't mind giving out the same advice day after day after day even if the user could have done a search or in some cases just even scrolled down the page and found a thread asking the same thing - I think people just want personal answers to their question or through inexperience are missing the answer in what they've already read. I don't even mind having to answer the _same_ question over and over for the _same_ user because they still 'don't quite get it'... BUT my pet hate and one I will take issue with are users who 'bend the truth' to suit themselves after they've totally ignored the advice which would have prevented a problem they're now having. I've been accused by users of being 'nasty' in some posts when this happens but I'm afraid I reach the point where the 'awww, poor you', 'oh bless' and 'hugsssss' posts make me want to  when I know the OP is just pulling the wool over other users eyes.

So basically sometimes what you read isn't the 'full story' and the ones who are construed as bitchy actually have more information and then get slated for it... if you think about it logically those users are actually the least bitchy really as they don't disclose all the information they have and don't get into the 'naming and shaming'. 

I think I've waffled... but I know the point I'm trying to make... and I hope others will too.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sparkle said:


> All that said I can often be calmed down by the offer of Cadburys caramel... that bunny has such a soothing voice... :whistling2:


here you go : victory:









on a more serious note ~ I always try to answer questions politely but as others have already pointed out sometimes it's hard and yes I can be guilty of handing out the equivelant of an earbashing ~ heck I know we all started off somewhere and I don't profess to 'knowitall' by any means ~ but when it comes to animals and for example how some are cared for (or not as the case may be), cruelty, wilful neglect etc then I can't and won't do 'huggywuggy' .... 

humans can choose their pets ~ unfortunately pets can't choose their owners


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i used to think that cooljules was a right t**t but he's a pussycat really  you have to know how to take people and sometimes just takes a bit of common knowledge to answer your own question... i too was known for flying off the handle when all people were trying to do is make sure i did the right thing but due to me being stubborn and thinking i knew best it resulted in the life of my BD... now i read through the what looks like aggression to see that these people just have hearts and the safety/health of an animal comes before peoples emotions/feelings

granted there is the odd c**k but you get that anywhere  x


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> humans can choose their pets ~ unfortunately pets can't choose their owners


You've summed it up perfectly there, Dee.
I have used that phrase countless times.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> here you go : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am suitably sooooothed for at least a day now.. thank you... lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I am suitably sooooothed for at least a day now.. thank you... lol


lol
now just got to find a 'soother' for myself ........ I don't eat chocolate or sweets and I've just given up smoking....






:crazy:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> lol
> now just got to find a 'soother' for myself ........ I don't eat chocolate or sweets and I've *just given up smoking*....
> 
> 
> ...


better tread carefully round you then :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, I Got Lots Of Bad Comments Because Of The Way I Used To Type (Like I'm Doing Now, With Capitals On The First Letter Of Each Word)

I asked a question but as responses I got a load of people commenting on the way I typed.


----------

